# thinning of the lining of the womb



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi all

Well ive just finished my fourth and last course of Clomid unsuccessful sadly. However Ive noticed that my AF has gradually decreased and this month it was almost non existant.

My acupunturist warned me this might happen as she didnt think Clomid agreed with me. She said it indicated that the Clomid had thinned the lining of my womb - making it impossible for embies to burrow in as they should.
This has been confirmed by other ladies on these boards - and Marilyn ZitaS? Book says the same thing.

We are going for IVF soon and i wonder does anyone know how long it would take for the lining to become thick again - also any tips to help the lining repair itself.

Hope everyone is well.

Lots of love
Sooze


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi

Baby aspirin and Vit B6 are both good for improving the lining.  I have also heard ovulex (available over the internet) is also very good for all round fertility

Fingers crossed

Jan


----------



## kazzD (Sep 29, 2005)

Exactly the same thing happened to me on clomid, i actually got pregnant and lost the baby because the lining was too thin. If you speak to the doctor who gave you clomid they can give you a hormone tablet to sort it out or what the hospital have done for me is give me tamoxifen which does exactly the same job as clomid but doesn't cause the thining thing. I've been told that as soon as you stop taking clomid on the next cycle your lining will have gone back to normal or what it was pre clomid. Good luck
Kazz xx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Dear Kazzd and spider22

thanks for the advice -  i have bitten the bullet and bought Ovulex over the internet - it cost 92euros. I am taking B6 and am trying to get hold of some baby aspirin. You cant buy aspirin over the counter any more  in ireland - and am going to IVF appointment next Thursday -wish i could have it before then.
thanks everyone

love Sooze


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Susie

Sorry the 4th cycle of clomid didn't work for you...me neither  

Can I just say that I wouldn't recommend taking baby aspirin (soluble 75mg) unless you're specifically prescribed it. 

I am prescribed baby aspirin because I have been diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder. The b.a thins the  blood & so nourishes the womb. However, I would definitely not take it unless prescribed by my consultant as it could do more harm than good. Please speak to your consultant before taking it self medicated.

Selenium & zinc are good for creating a nice healthy womb environment.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

This is very interesting!

Since going on clomid my periods have gone from heavy, painful and lasting about 5-7 days to lighter, less painful and lasting 2 days


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

my period only lasts 3 days now too

DRE
x


----------

